# National Cyclocross Champs.



## big al 83 (9 Jan 2011)

Just got back from Derby having watched the Elite mens race. Bloody freezing but what a great race. 
Well done to Paul Oldham for a very convincing win. Makes me want to have a go again. 

Where was Ian Bibby though?


----------



## Big T (9 Jan 2011)

Bibby DNS due to a virus.

Cracking race.


----------

